# Dangerous Half Check Training Collars



## Haresden (Sep 9, 2008)

IS YOUR DOG SAFE?

Hi everyone, I'm new to this so let's hope I do it right. We bought one of these collars from Pets at Home as a training aid for our 17 month old Bull Mastiff. The collar failed when walking her and we were so lucky it was just outside our home and not on a busy road, that aside, she bolted accross the road and could so easily have been injured or killed by a car. We had been using the collar for 2 weeks. 

Like all reasonable people we thought we had been unlucky and returned the collar for replacement. The second collar failed for exactly the same reason within 1 week. A plastic bar on the size adjustment snaps when a dog pulls, the collar loosens and simply slips off the dogs head. 

We contacted Pets at Home Customer services to be told they had not received any other complaints but that their supplier would contact us.

The supplier representative verbally advised they were aware of the problem and that they would send an alternative collar. This was confirmed by email except they wrote "they had sold many products with no issues"!

On taking our dog to training class I chatted with other owners and three of them had experienced the same problem.

These collars are possibly placing hundreds of our beloved dogs in danger.
I am of course, taking Pets at Home and their suppliers to task over this and will let you know how I get on, in the meantime, please replace the collar if your dog is using one and spread the word to other dog owners.

If you have experienced this problem please let me know, the more people we have the quicker we'll get these dangerous collars off the shelf.

Lesley & Derek


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

This is why i buy the half checks that are adjustable for my 2  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had two leads from PAH that have "failed", the clip just snapped right off. Needless to say I don't buy leads from there anymore, in fact I buy very little from there because most of it is crap.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought an adjustable half check chain collar from the Dog Training School we attended.

Duke was very quick to learn that pulling forward tightened the chain so he would stop suddenly and the collar would slacken back up fast to make his clean getaway.

Fortunately I knew my dog and only used it at the training school or back garden.

I use a full harness but I have to be on my guard because he can slip those too. I can't allow him to pull backwards which is very difficult because if I pull him forward at the same time he's free. I should have called my dog Houdini.

If he starts to pull backwards I have to go with him to let him think he has his own way then grab the lead close to his harness keeping the lead straight up and guide him in the direction I want him to go.

Sue


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh dear i have just bought two half checks from pets at home , with leads to match will be changing them now.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

umm bull mastive with plastic bar .surely its common sence that plastic bars are not going to hold them


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

I am pleased that nothing bad happened - thanks for letting us know. I have to say i am not a huge fan of half checks


----------



## Haresden (Sep 9, 2008)

Hya

Thanks so much for responding, did you take the collars back and complain? I spoke with the Supplier again today and contrary to what she wrote, she once again admitted they were aware of issues but said that opposed to the quantities they had sold, the issues were minimal!

Not minimal if your dog is injured or killed because of them.

I'm determined to get these collars withdrawn from sale, the thought of the hundreds of dogs wearing them really frightens me. Can I rely on your support, via email, so that I can prove these failures are more than the 'odd one'?

Would love to hear from you.
Lesley


----------



## Haresden (Sep 9, 2008)

Hya

Thanks for responding. My sentiments exactly - plastic bars on collars that come in small, medium, large and extra large!

Please continue to spread the word and if you hear of any failures please could you let me know. I'm like the proverbial pit bull, I've got my teeth in their arse and I won't let go until I get a product recall.

Lesley


----------



## Haresden (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello Jeanie

Thanks for responding, I'm so glad I joined this forum, already it's helped you to keep your dogs safe.

Please keep telling your friends and if you hear of any failures please let me know. I can't bear the thought of a dog being injured or killed because of bad manufacture and I'm determined to get a product recall. Pets At Home and their suppliers are going to be so p*****d off with me. I've already told them I'm going to be the itch they can't scratch!

Looking forward to hearing from you.
Lesley


----------



## Haresden (Sep 9, 2008)

Hya

Thanks for responding. These collars are adjustable and it's this part that fails, frightening isn't it. We have since bought an adjustable, sewn leather half check that I think an elephant would have a problem with!

I have spoken with the Supplier again today and told them that these collars should be withdrawn from sale - needless to say they weren't overly impressed!

Please keeping spreading the word, I'm determind to get them off the shelf and if you hear of any more failures, please could you let me know.

Looking forward to hearing from you.
Lesley


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I got a half check from PaH, but looking on their website the one I've got isn't on there. Were the ones that you had fail the ones with the snap fastener on? (Thats the only one they've got on their website atm). The one I've got I've had for at least 2 years now and never had any problems with it. It's an adjustable one with 2 sliders on it - it's actually really difficult to adjust the sizing on it.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't touch a collar with a plastic clip on  out walking with my girl,not a puller,when i stopped to chat i noticed a beautiful dog just like mine walk past off lead  looked down and realised it was mine  clip just un-clipped no reason.

I use a leather half check on Dennis and a thin rolled leather on my girl no problem.But Alfie knows how to make it loose and then slip out so he is on a collar .

Mel


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

I went into pah today and had a look at the collars there, the only half check one they do is the same one listed on the web site (our local one hasn't had any of the others in for a long time) I had a good look at it and tbh the clasp that locks the collar looked pretty cheap - infact if I was going to get Katie a new half check I'd not be buying one from there. I gave the collar a sharp tug around the clasp and it's definately not safe for a dog that might pull. The plastic is soft and theres no secondary way of stopping the collar from undoing. Looks like next time Katie needs a new collar I'll be spending my money in the small pet shop that charges 5x as much for the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

If you show or know someone who does, ask if they can look there for the collars. We use to get our leads and chain collars for the GSDs from them


----------

